

Why there's junk in your whois results, and how you can get rid of it - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/junk-free-whois

======
nailer
Author here. There's a few things on the net using either one of these
solutions, but none seem to explain /why/ the fixes are required and where all
this stuff is actually documented.

Also of interest to HN should be RDAP, the whois replacement mentioned.

Hope you find it useful.

